# Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer



## ttz (30. August 2010)

*Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

BF2 ist auf dem aktuellsten Patch, PB ist auch geupdatet, die Lösung auf der EA-Supportseite wurde auch schon versucht.
Einzelspieler funktioniert einwandfrei, nur beim Multiplayer erscheint "Ungültige CD-Seriennummer". Obwohl ich die das Spiel erst vor einem Monat original und verpackt legal erworben habe.
Möglichkeit 1: Jmd. mit Keygen hat mir meinen Key gestohlen
Möglichkeit 2(wahrscheinlicher): EA hat mal wieder Sch**** gebaut.

Hat jmd. eine Lösung?


----------



## phily (30. August 2010)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

also ich hatte das problem auch schon häufiger. die lösung war bei mir immer ganz simpel: einfach noch mal connecten, dann wars bei mir kein problem mehr. was mich momentan viel mehr nervt, ist das ständige disconnecting nach fast jeder runde


----------



## ttz (31. August 2010)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

Das mit Logout und nochmal connecten hat leider nicht geklappt. Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Ich will BF2 enlich online zocken!


----------



## phily (31. August 2010)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

mhh, bin bei sowas wirklich kein Experte. Auch wenns doof klingt, bist du sicher das du alles richtig eingetippt hast? Nicht zufällig O und 0 vertauscht oder sowas?


----------



## serienonkel (2. September 2010)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

Hallo ich hatte das selbe Problem.

Lösung habe ich nur über den Support von Ea bekommen.
Die wollen wenn du nachweisen kannst das du das Spiel legal erworben hast eine Kopie der Quittung und ein Bild deines Battlefield Handbuch mit dem Key.
Dann bekommste schnell nen neuen Code.

So lief es bei mir.

Ps: Hatte diese Probleme auch schon mit Steam  und der Beta zu MoH


----------



## ttz (24. September 2010)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

Neue Keys wurden mir mittlerweile zugesandt. 
also regedit etc. keys ausgetauscht
aber es kommt immer noch die Meldung Ungültige CD-Seriennummer.
Was nun? Neuinstallieren?? Das kann mit den Erweiterungen und Patch 1.5 locker 1 bis 2 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen.
BTW, man soll ja in der Reg.Datei großschreiben. Gilt das auch für Zahlen?


----------



## fabo-erc (27. September 2010)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

tach 

schon mal BF2CD KEY Repair ausprobiert???


-fabo


----------



## Ackbar0 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

Hey leute, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem bei Meinem Battlefield 2!!!
Habe mir vor ner Woche nen neuen PC gekauft (vom Freund, nicht direkt neu) Grafikkarte und so alles drin.

Hab mir vor einem halben Jahr BFBC2 bei Steam gekauft, hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert (alter PC)
Wer sich mit Steam aukennt weiß, dass man bei dem Kauf eine Seriennummer bzw. Produkt-key zugesendet bekommt!

Da bei meinem alten PC (3-4 Jahre alt) kurzfristig das Mainbort kaputt ging, habe ich nichts deintallieren können, sondern mir einen neuen PC gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich auf dem Steam intalliert und mir BFBC2 erneut runtergeladen.
Installiert und gestartet, singleplayer läuft ganz gut, dann hatte ich lust mal den Multiplayer zu spielen:
Hab mich also mit meinen alten ACcountdaten angemeldet und dann will er eine Seriennummer (Produkt-Key) haben.
Hab den von Steam eingegeben und er zeigt an:

*DER REGISTRIERUNGSCODE WIRD BEREITS VERWENDET !
*
HILFEEEE!!! Was ist das denn.

Hoffe auf schnelle Antworten. Was kann ich tun um wieder online spielen zu können?
Kann es sein, dass es da Probleme mit dem Alten PC gibt?

LG: Acki


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

hast Du auch das Add On Vietnam, oder nur das Grundspiel? Kannst Du einen neuen Account erstellen? Bist Du sicher, dass die alten Accountdaten korrekt sind? Kommt die Fehlermeldung schon bei Steam, oder erst im SPiel selbst?


----------



## Ackbar0 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

Ich habe mir nur die Grundversion gekauft, keine Erweiterung.
Bei Steam ist alles wie gehabt, nur beim ersten mal Online Spielen muss man egal, mit welchem Account die Seriennummer, die normalerweise auf dem Handbuch steht eingeben, und da zeigt er halt an, dass die schon verwendet wird (vll. von meinem alten PC???).


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

Hast Du denn die Tipp oben schon mal probiert? Also zB diesen CDKeyRepair? Ansonsten musst Du Dich wohl an den Support für BF oder Steam wenden.


----------



## fabo-erc (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

moin 


wollt nur sagen der cd key repair is fuer battlefield 2 *nicht* fuer battlefield bad company 2!

-fabo


----------



## Ackbar0 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 2 - Problem : Ungültige CD-Seriennummer*

Hat vielleicht jemand ne e.mail oder so von denen.
Suche schon seid ner Zeit nach was Deutschem, also fals jemand ne Info hat...


----------

